# Double Checking on Food Dishes



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey, so some of you know that I have a weird obsession over small animal dishes and buy pretty much any small, potentially usable hedgie dish I find. I've bought egg cups, tea candle holders, dip dishes, etc.

My very best finds have been great un-tippable, no paint, very inexpensive glass tea candle holders. They are made in China, and usually cost $.50-2.00 depending on size. I love them!

Just wanted to check before I start recommending them along with my other dish recommendations, that you all don't see any health concerns with the glass. Nothing comes to mind immediately but you guys might think of something.

Thanks!

(pics of the dish collection to come)


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I can't see anything that would cause a safety issue. The only thing would be if they break but I've had those fall on the floor before and the glass not break. Its pretty tough stuff so I don't see anything unsafe. Can't wait to see the collection


----------



## ehanton (Aug 13, 2009)

I have a dish obsession too! I'm obsessed with little pots and plates for some reason :lol: I can't wait to see your collection!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm not too concerned about about them breaking or anything, more of a "ceramic dishes can have lead!" kind of health concerns. Just making sure someone doesn't find something that says some weird chemical can leak into the water from the glass or something, LOL. 

Go to Target!!! They have little egg holders shaped like chicks, I got the small one for Inky. There's a big one that'd be adorable as a cat dish. :lol:


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

LizardGirl said:


> I'm not too concerned about about them breaking or anything, more of a "ceramic dishes can have lead!" kind of health concerns.


There are test kits you can purchase to test for lead in your dishes.

Warnings I've read/heard about often cite products from China as being problematic with regard to lead - either in the material itself or the glaze. Though real life suggests that it's not as simple as "made in China = bad" and "made in USA = good" or "ceramics = bad" and "glass = good."

Just go ahead and test; then you don't have to play guessing games with the well-being of your quilled ones.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

My concern would be that not only is it made in China but it is also not made to use with food. I would trust something more if it is made to use with food.


----------



## hedgieMate (Aug 28, 2008)

I wondered about the safety of glassware myself as I’ve been using glass candle holders as a soft food dish for our hedgie - they're perfect in size and weight.

My understanding is that most glass contains lead, unless it’s explicitly labelled as “lead-free”. Lead is used to stabilize the matrix, to increase the refractive properties, and to decrease the melting temperature (which probably leads to lower production costs).

Lead in ordinary glass seems negligible. Also, it’s less likely that lead in ordinary glassware leaches into food or beverage. In contrast, cheap ceramic dishes sold in a dollar shop are much more likely to have the glaze that leaches lead into your hedgie’s foods/water. As a side-note, cheap plastic pet food dishes are likely to contain bisphenol A and other harmful chemicals, especially if they’re imported from countries like China where health regulations are not as stringent.

One should keep in mind, however, lead crystal/crystal glass has a dangerously high lead content (close to 25%) and, therefore, is not safe to store food/beverage over time. Colouring agents and paints used in or on glassware could also be health concerns as well.

As mentioned above, lead testing kits are available from your local hardware store. If you’re concerned about the dishes you're using, it's a good idea to test them. I know I'll get the kit the next time I'm passing by our local hardware store.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Thank you so much hedgieMate! That was the exact kind of response I was looking for. I might have to look into getting one of those lead testing kits- and thanks for the heads up about other dish materials.


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

world market has tons of food grade ceramics in tiny sizes. i have tons of tinies from there.


----------

